# Burstner blinds



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Anyone out there know where to purchase replacement blinds for our Burstner motorhome?

_Mod Note. Other Burstner owners might. I have moved it to the Burstner forum for you._


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Camperuk at Lincoln deal with and order things from Burstner so they may be able to get blinds.

Mike


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

On ours they are Remis but if you give Richard or Frank at Cotswold Motorhomes a call (01452 857131) they should be able to sort you the correct ones
There are quite a few versions dependent on year etc

Chris


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

As Mike states - try Camper UK at Lincoln. They provided parts for blinds in our Burstner, although we didn't need the whole blind replacing. 

They are very helpful and obliging though and have come up trumps with any parts we have needed so far without problem. Particularly impressed to note how well they treated us, given that we didn't purchase our van from them. Very different to the attitude of local dealers when we had our caravans previously!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi what sort of blinds are you looking for ? we have just had the pop on ones replaced by the fitted remis ones. I was going to put the pop on ones on ebay.


----------



## Ronann (May 24, 2010)

Hi the blinds we have are rem is ta for reply.ann


----------

